# Showing aggression



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello everyone, just having a bit of bother with Millie' s behaviour. Basically she is now coming up to 15 months old and she has been showing random signs of aggression towards other dogs. I would understand it if there were toys or food involved or anything around to be possessive over but there isn't. We had this problem around 6 months ago with random snapping at other dogs (no physical contact) however that seemed to go by itself and recently she's started doing it again. We walk her the same place pretty much every day unless we go elsewhere and she's met some friends that she plays lovely with and were scared that she may turn on them which we really don't want to happen. Today we didn't want to take the risk of her being off her lead as she's been lucky she hasn't snapped at a dog that has retaliated but we don't no if it will make it worse with her feelings restricted, however if she's not on a lead we don't stand a chance of stopping anything that may come about. We have booked her in at the vets for Wednesday to get some advise from them but it's driving us mad trying to think what might be triggering it and hoped if anyone has any knowledge to pass on? We spoke to a couple of people today who have asked if she's on heat, but she was spayed in January. Is it possible that her hormones are still there as it was around 6 months ago this last happened? Sorry for the essay just don't no what else to do  x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't really know what advice to give (sorry), but just to say Dudley who is the most playful dog ever around other dogs has just done this a couple of times, 2nd time was this morning. He has a new playmate Poppy a 6 month old lab puppy, they had already had a long play with a couple of other dogs too. Another dog who is just over a year came over and they said an ok hello but a couple of minutes after Dudley suddenly started snapping at him when the poor thing hadn't done anything, I wondered if he just didn't like another young male around Poppy, but I don't really know, so sorry, not being very helpful!


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

No don't be sorry any response is helpful. I don't mind a bit of telling off as you can't expect them to get on with every dog, just like humans can't get on with everyone. It's just she goes right in their face and snaps and the noises that come out of her are horrible. I've witnessed it twice today and nearly a third and they have all been males whether that means anything or not. Just very strange as don't want her to get to a point where she looses all her friends


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has she had the op? It does sound like it could be hormonal.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah she was done in January before having a season. A few people have asked that which is making me think may be a bit of tissue left behind which would result in her having hormones. With the last one being 6 months ago it is making my mind wonder. I just don't no if the vets will even consider it considering their the ones that did the opp :/


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. It might be worth asking the vet for a full blood test and in particular to check for an under of over-active thyroid, as apparently the thyroid can make dogs display signs of aggressiveness (as well as other symptoms). Also, in spite of your girl having a spay, the pituary gland can also release hormones, so it might be also worth checking hormone levels in the blood test. Hope this helps.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Sue thank you! I will defiantly ask them to do that  that's a great help


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur doesn't like west highland terriers or bishon frise, there are actually a coupleof dogs we regularly see that he lunges at on the school walk that he seems to want to guard us from!! It started this time last year probably when he was 1 ish and un neutered. When I say he doesn't like them , its mainly just when he is on the lead and he can seem quiet aggressive. Off lead he is fine, he charges at all dogs but generally this ends in play. A couple of times with he has played with dogs off lead and it has taken a turn towards not being playing, but not worryingly so. I have taken to trying to re start some training with him on lead, making him sit when he sees 'target' dogs and waiting calmly until they pass, I tell the owners what I am doing and they are usually fine with it, a couple of times I've got f funny looks, but eventually my idea is to be confident tht if I tell him, on lead or off to sit and wait and ignore dogs that he otherwise try to lunge at alone. I think if you know your dog, which you do you can try and manage the situation,I have had times where I have been mortified at what Arthur is doing when he's pulling and barking and going mental and I'm trying to get him to sit and calm, but I just think at least were doing something positive by training... I'm not explainin this very well sorry x


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

No I do know what you mean Calli. It's not so much me being scared of what she would do as (hopefully) she's all bark no bite. It's just if she does it to the wrong dog will a fight happen or I don't want other dog walkers to avoid her because she is such a loving dog. Her friends know she's a lovely playful dog but if she was to start snapping at them I don't want her to be on her lead and kept away from other dogs as cockapoos are mostly social dogs. Just can't understand her behaviour, yet she's never like that with people, she snapped at this dog but then crawled to the dogs owner to have her belly stroked. Funny you say Aurthers snapped at a certain breed as Millies choice has been mostly Labradors but I don't think she's really that fussy who she snaps at at the moment :/


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It does sound hormonal to me, particularly as it is towards male dogs that she is showing this behaviour. Does she air snap around their head/neck area?
Sometimes a bitch will do this to tell a dog she is not ready for his advances...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is she a bit fearful of these dogs? Are they being over enthusiastic or in her face? It sound to me like her 'friends' respect her and she trusts them but with new dogs she is trying to make them give her space. Unsure or fearful dogs can often give a great show of being aggressive when all they are really wanting is a bit of distance.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah she is snapping around their necks so it may possibly be hormones. Just guna be strong and make them do these tests for peace of mind. Thank you for your reply x


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Karen the other dogs are not over enthusiastic or in her face. Normally she's the one like that always wanting them to play and she snapped at one of her friends yesterday which was a male. She isn't fearful at all we always call her "hard as nails" as nothing seems to bother her lol. But then that might of been us keeping her on a lead and she could probably sense me being anxious in case she did snap. Let's hope the vets are any good when we see them tomorrow x


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes, please let us know how you go on. 

When my girl had her spay and then subsequent phantom pregnancy she was very aggressive with other dogs which was all due to a hormone inbalance. She is fine now - apart from one local spaniel about the same age, and I think perhaps the pecking order is the problem. I am working on this as when we meet up, we keep them at leads length and treat them both. Then they both settle down but then ignore each other!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Does she bare her teeth and look scary? Or is she just being bossy? Bonnie sometimes likes to try to tell other bitches that she can't be messed with and growls or snaps at them but they all completely ignore her and don't seem to be threatened by her. I know if she is ever scared by a big dog or a dog is playing too rough she will bare her teeth at them and they get the message.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah I think Millie is the same just telling them to leave her alone. We went the vets and she's put it down to her being anxious and keeping her on a tight lead is going to make it worse. Also because one of her friends was in season she was protecting her and her pack against a stranger dog. Hmmmm. Well we took her out with my brothers dog who is a staffie cross with a bulldog so he's quite a big dog. They have met each other a few times but he was always a bit too strong for her but now she's bigger we thought we will try it out. And they played lovely off their leads, she did tell him off a few times but that was because he was too over excited and she came at sat next to me and looked up at me and I think that was her telling me she's had enough so we put them on their leads and kept them on then. I'm feeling a bit more happier after that, just need to remember to stay relaxed so she doesn't pick up on my stress. Fingers crossed she's going to calm down


----------



## Sherry Weaston (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, I have a 6 month old male and I am so worried about his aggression. He has bit me and my husband several times. If you try to correct him or take something that he does not want to give up he snarls, growls and comes after you. I have never seen this in puppy. I Love him so much but at times I am scared of him. He started doing this around 12 weeks and now it is worse. He just got neutered last week. Hoping this helps but I am really frustrated. I take him on walks, to dog parks and he gets a lot of outside running and playtime. I am going to have a trainer come to the house. I will try everything for him. I have a lot vested emotionally and financially . I love my little guy and can't imagine re-homing him but I don't know what to do. l


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh dear I'm sorry to hear this, my one year old, Ralph can "mouth" me if I take something of him, or push him down if he has his paws up in the kitchen, or if I'm pulling him away from someone. (Usually ruby!) 
But he doesn't snarl or growl, I just think its like child brat's behaviour with Ralph.
He is only young still, so more training can be introduced. 
Has he done this since 8 weeks? Have you been able to discuss this with your vet? Maybe castration will help the issue


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sherry Weaston said:


> Hello, I have a 6 month old male and I am so worried about his aggression. He has bit me and my husband several times. If you try to correct him or take something that he does not want to give up he snarls, growls and comes after you. I have never seen this in puppy. I Love him so much but at times I am scared of him. He started doing this around 12 weeks and now it is worse. He just got neutered last week. Hoping this helps but I am really frustrated. I take him on walks, to dog parks and he gets a lot of outside running and playtime. I am going to have a trainer come to the house. I will try everything for him. I have a lot vested emotionally and financially . I love my little guy and can't imagine re-homing him but I don't know what to do. l


This puppy has learnt that his biting gets him exactly what he wants. I really would recommend getting sme professional help with him. Someone that can tell you exactly how to deal with his aggression and that can also physically see what is setting him off. I wouldn't rely on the neutering to stop him. Unfortunately it's the first thing people tend to do and hope it'll fix a range of behaviours, when in reality it will only fix problems caused by an over active *** drive. It's only my opinion but I would always address any issues in behaviour before neutering as it can leave a dog mentally 'stuck' in puppyhood. I know it's a bit late as he has already had the op but that would just reinforce the advice to get some proper help with him. Good luck, I hope your trainer will help.


----------

